# cooter green    (rated r)



## krusher

a preacher moved into a small town, after he was all moved in he heard a knock on the door, he opened it to see an old woman with a cake, she said " I just want to welcome you to our town and to tell you , whatever you do, whatch out for cooter green". The preacher said o.k. and shut the door.

Then next morning the preacher went to the grocery store and when he was getting checked out the cashier asked if he was the new preacher, he said yes, and she also warned him to watch out for cooter green. And on his way home he was confronted by another man, that wanted to warn him about cooter green.

the next morning was sunday and the preacher opened the church, all the time wondering what he should do about this cooter green, he did'nt even know if it was a man or woman.

Laster that morning everyone in church everyone was singing hyms and the preacher was upfront with the head deacon, and in walked a beautiful woman with the shortest white mini skirt he had ever seen, she walked to the front of the church and sat on the very front row, and sat down. She was giving the preacher a very serious look and the preacher became very flustered, he leaned over and asked the head deacon, "is that cooter green?", and the head deacon looked at the woman and looked back at the preacher and said " no it is just the way the light is shining on it".


----------



## doctor phreak

so whos cooter green???


----------



## bassman

Hell, that was funnier than the joke!


----------

